

Ricardo Semler's participative management style  - TriinT
http://www.strategy-business.com/press/16635507/05408

======
mrduncan
If you've never read it, I highly recommend the book that details his company
Semco. According to Amazon it is the best-selling nonfiction book in Brazil's
history.

[http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-Success-Behind-Unusual-
Workpl...](http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-Success-Behind-Unusual-
Workplace/dp/0446670553/)

~~~
rimantas
And I would recommend his another book "The Seven-Day weekend" even more. It
was written later and ideas are better tested ant crystalized there. If
"Maverick" leaves someone doubtful that this can be true then "The Seven-Day
weekend" may convince those :) But anyway it takes some guts to run business
this way.

------
j_b_f
Other great Semler resources: <http://delicious.com/tag/semler>

